# Help ! need advice on exterior house color



## jasmar2006 (Nov 10, 2008)

Have just completed a new home and I am having trouble with why the color combinations seem not to be working. It would not be practical to repaint the house.

Would appreciate any advice on possibly changing the shutter or bracket colors or just remove them all together

Thanks


Mark


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Mark:

There are different methods on how to use a colourwheel to find colours that "match". Typically, if you put a clock face on a colourwheel and rotate the clock face relative to the colourwheel so your dominant colour (beige in your case) is at the 12:00 position, the two matching colours would be found at the 4:00 and 8:00 position. The problem you're having is that you're choosing colours from the same area of the colourwheel; beige, brown and brick.

I think you should post your question in the "Interior Decorating" section of this website where people knowledgable about how to find colours that match beige on a colourwheel are more likely to hang around. But, you may also get some good advice in here, too.


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 14, 2008)

you can choose your favourite colours in online or by visiting near by hardware paint shop. i hope you can give contrast paoint colours for your window, door and wall to make your home look beautiful. anyway just check out your favourite colour since its your lovely home where you should enjoy your stay:yes:.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd use a mocha color for the main part of the house, leave the trim white and paint the shutters and the gable bracing a burgandy color.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Too many reds as Nestor mentioned.:thumbsup: The shutters would look fine with another color.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*shutter color*

I think if you take the shutter color away from the red tones and into the brown tones you'd be fine. Just a shade or two darker than what you have and more brown.

Here's more on selecting exterior paint colors:
http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/10438.shtml


----------



## Kimberlee Jaynes (Sep 13, 2008)

HI Mark,
In my opinion an easy fix would be to paint the lower half in a medium brown tone found in the stone work. I would also paint the "eyebrows" on either side of the pitched roof in the same medium brown tone from the stone work. Without seeing the other views of your beautifull home it is hard to make the color calls. You could also call you nearby paint store and ask for a color speacialist to come out for a consult. Check references first.

Hope this helps


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with everyone, hee hee. Mostly. Nestor is right with the color wheel info, but the simple explanation is my eye is confused! Too many pops of color. The stone looks good with the house color. The dark roof (unchangeable) is rich. Then you have bright white and reddish wood hues. Couple tone downs. Shutters darker in line with the roof tone maybe the deepest charcoal or brown that is in the stone. FYI there is no white in your stonework and that is framing everything. But that is a lot of labor on the trim work. So, if you tone down the shutters and woodwork in line with the roof, door and stone browns it will look awesome and my eye won't be so confused.


----------



## Deidra (Dec 2, 2008)

I like that you can search by color family & color name, the "painted" rooms look the most realistic, and it suggests coordinating color schemes.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be the different one here.In my eye there are too many colors going on and as it stands you are looking to change the shutters and bracing, why not just white? Then ALL the trim would be the same instead of the ginger bready( word?) look that is happening now.:wink:


----------



## tbandong (Dec 5, 2008)

I just did a color study from your pic and I think if you just richen up the color a bit you'll be happy. I attached the revised color so you can see. What do you think?


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

The red makes the house look pink or peachy. I agree with darker brown either more in the depth of the roof color or a deep brown from the stone. It is the stone you are trying to highlight. OR you could go white with the trim all the same, it looks good with the house paint and the stone and the roof. It is a thought that if you go espresso you could still use a stain which to show off the wood style, which was probably your original intention.


----------



## Deidra (Dec 2, 2008)

hi

can you tell me where do you live ? if you live in Chicago. You could also call you nearby Chicago Illinois Painters and ask for a color to come out for a consult.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

OR you could go white with the trim all the same, it looks good with the house paint and the stone and the roof. 

That's what I was saying!:yes:


----------

